# Stuffed Venison Cubesteak



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I lost the will to hunt today, sooooo....I'm gonna sit around here and hammer my meat.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

After those pieces are thinned a bit, mix up whipped cream cheese, jalapeños, garlic, pepper and a pinch of sea salt. Mix thoroughly and apply to meat.

Toss in the fridge so the cream cheese sets up.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That sounds like jalapeño poppers except wrapped with bacon instead of cube steak. They are good too.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

These little tasty bastards are ready for the egg...


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Put the heat to'em G22!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Guess since you only made 9, you ain't inviting anyone.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Dinner tonight, lunch in the stand tomorrow. Last time I had company the bearded bastard ate all the cornbread and tried to steal my wife. Roll Tide.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

i gonna imagine your deer meat while I'm eating my frozen pizza tonight! No ****! Haha


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> I lost the will to hunt today, sooooo....I'm gonna sit around here and hammer my meat.





Ya can't beat that...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Pretty fine....


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Ya had me going right up till your money shot.
I may like my steaks/venison rare/med rare, but my bacon must be well done.
Damn, this is like waking up too soon from a perfectly good wet dream.
Sad.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Bacon looks normal to me. You must be a crispy bacon eater.


----------

